# Die Nützlichsten Beiträge ?



## Akrueger100 (8 März 2014)

Wer Postet eurer Meinung nach die Nützlichsten Beiträge auf CB ?

Mein Favorit ist Pomm mit den Tv Tipps des Tages gefolgt von 

Suicide King mit den Bildern der Woche.


----------



## Brian (8 März 2014)

Ich verstehe die Frage nützlichste Beiträge nicht ganz,wenn du meinst die besten Beiträge dann ist mein Favorit natürlich Gollum der uns täglich mit unzähligen Beiträgen verwöhnt mit Bildern in Top-Qualität...:thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (8 März 2014)

Vom Sachsen kommen auch immer top Sachen :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (9 März 2014)

Was soll der Thread bezwecken?


----------



## vdsbulli (9 März 2014)

Ob nützlich oder nicht is ja eigentlich egal, bzw relativ, denn jeder Beitrag in CB ist nützlich und fördert die aktivität des Forums


----------



## dianelized20 (9 März 2014)

Die Frage muss wohl jeder für sich selbst beantworten, allgemein kann man das wohl kaum sagen.


----------



## Cav (9 März 2014)

Immer derjenige der gerade die heißesten Bilder postet.  Dafür gibts dann von mir auch oft ein :thx:


----------

